# Any info on Lyceum Arcana?



## Malachi_rc (Jun 27, 2004)

So the title says it all.  I am very much waiting for Lyceum Arcana to come out, and haven't heard anything about it in a while


----------



## Verequus (Jun 28, 2004)

One or two weeks ago Ryan told me, that Lycaian Arcana is already half finished. But I don't know anything, how long it will take for finishing - you'll have to wait like anyone else. Personally, I don't mind an extra month for the perfection.

But before I forget that: RangerWickett, do you like to have me a look over the draft?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 29, 2004)

I intend to hand the manuscript of Lyceian Arcana over for layout before the end of July.  I had to put it in the backseat for a while to work on the ENWorld Gamer magazine, and for the past week I was out of town at Origins.  In hindsight, I probably shouldn't have gone.

Do you have any specific questions about the book?  I've got a lot of notes scribbled out in tablets and such, but not all of it is going to make it into the final book.


----------



## Malachi_rc (Jun 30, 2004)

The main thing that I want are the conversions for priests/mages you mentioned, and I'm also really interested in the traditions.


----------



## Malachi_rc (Jul 30, 2004)

Still no info on when its coming out?  Please, i'm desperate.


----------



## Malachi_rc (Jul 30, 2004)

Still no info on when its coming out?  Please, i'm desperate.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 30, 2004)

*Release date (tentative)*

Last I heard, from the 'Questions for..' thread, was that the material is in for polishing up and they are looking at a release date in August.

Key note.. I am not an official spokesperson for this product... just one who is 'patiently' waiting like you 

Of course, each day the 'Questions for..' thread goes on, I think the more potential changes to the text they might make


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jul 30, 2004)

What ez this _Lyceum Arcana_ book?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2004)

I'll try to get up another teaser of the book this coming week.

I'm taking a break from LA to work on EN Arsenal: Whips.  Expect that out first, then LA.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 31, 2004)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> What ez this _Lyceum Arcana_ book?




Apparently it's some sort of supplement for Elements of Magic.  Ryan?  Russ?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2004)

_Lyceian Arcana_ is the sequel and rules expansion to _Elements of Magic: Revised_.  Where EOM-R gave the ruleset for creating numerous types of magic, LA presents examples of different styles of magical traditions, suggests various optional rules for adapting the EOM system to your own setting, and provides conversions of core spellcasting classes to the flexible EOM spellcasting system.

The Elements of Magic system is designed for gamers to use as a toolkit for creating the magical worlds they desire, and _Lyceian Arcana_ teaches through example just how to do that.


----------

